# Free-Man House



## brustlhr (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi,
My name is Troy Freeman,
 I am the founder and director of the Free-Man house.
We are a not for profit Christian based sober living house.
I started the Free-Man house in 2007 with one house that was donated by A Pastor I met while I was in the Texas prison system for the 7th time. I had a dream that I wanted to be involved in a ministry that was willing to help those less fortunate than myself! That was hard to believe that there were less fortunate people than myself, but there are those that have not yet found the love of Jesus Christ, and I was convinced that I could become a leader in this. I started the Free-Man house we now have 5 houses in Dallas Texas, we are involved with the homeless and people that have nowhere to go after release from prison and treatment centers. I have now started a business that involves the residents of the Free-Man house in a work program that is called Ushell it. We make automatic kinetic pecan nut krackers and the famous automatic Mr.  Pea Sheller it shells all kinds of peas. These both can be found on our website ushellit.com. We also have a website that is called free-manhouse.org. please respond to this blog with your blessings
Thank you 
Troy Freeman


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 31, 2011)

Well God bless you Troy and I know that God will bless your effort the provide for and bring prison releasees to Christ.
I'm gonna check out the pea shellers.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 1, 2011)

Bless you my Brother for your faithfulness !

Ephesians 1:6


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 1, 2011)

Without showing my left hand to my right, I will simply say that I know the burden that your trying to carry. It's a heavy load with so many different variations. Full of joys and sorrows, Satisfactions and disappointments. I reached a point where I could no longer carry it all and for the sake of my family, I walked away from it. Looking back, I should have asked for some help. Don't get burned out, find some help and hang in there. You will be rewarded one day


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 1, 2011)

I just noticed the picture of the pea sheller. Looks good


----------



## brustlhr (Aug 22, 2011)

thank you all for your support!
pass the word on the peasheller also i make pecan nut crackers!
ushellit.com or ebay


----------

